# Keys Cruisers Inc Info please



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We will be chartering, hopefully from "Keys Cruisers", in March. We were wondering if anyone had previouly done a charter with them. They are based out of Long Key. Also looking for a list of good anchorages in a 3 day range + or -. We will have boat one week. Thanks for the help


----------

